# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  انتخاب کدررشته غیر بومی دانشگاه فرهنگیان

## kordali

سلام 
رفقا امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه لطفا کمک کنین!

من تربیت معلم شهرمون 3 نفر ظرفیت داره اگه بیام کدر رشته های شهرستان های دیگه استان خودمون رو هم انتخاب کنم که مخصوص بومی های همونجاس اما بومی کسی داوطلب نداشته باشه من رو قبول می کنن؟

اگه شهرستان خارج از استان خودمون رو بزنم چطور؟

آقا هر کی میتونه لطفا کمکم کنه.
تشکر

سلام مجدد توجه شما رو به این تذکر سنجش جلب میکنم

تذكر مهم: اگر گزينش يك رشته محل بومي (استاني، قطبي يا ناحيه اي) باشد اين نكته به اين
مفهوم نيست كه فقط داوطلبان بومي اجازه انتخاب آنها را دارند؛ بلكه شانس قبولي داوطلبان بومي در اين رشته محل بيشتر از ساير داوطلبان غير بومي است.

----------


## likeastatue

سلام
زمان انتخاب رشته وقتی کدو وارد میکنی سیستم میزنه غیر مجاز! اجازه نمیده کدو وارد کنی :Yahoo (21):

----------


## kordali

> سلام
> زمان انتخاب رشته وقتی کدو وارد میکنی سیستم میزنه غیر مجاز! اجازه نمیده کدو وارد کنی


جداً شما مطمئنی آخه به من گفتن حتما شهرستان هارو هم بزن

----------


## artim

درست میگه جک

----------


## kordali

> درست میگه جک



شما اینکارو کردی و زده غیر مجاز؟
آخه من اینو از یه کسی که کارمند آموزش و پرورشه شنیدم .

----------


## artim

> شما اینکارو کردی و زده غیر مجاز؟
> آخه من اینو از یه کسی که کارمند آموزش و پرورشه شنیدم .


من اینکارو نکردم اما بومی ها اگه غیر مجاز باشن اصلا ثبت نمیکنه سیستم

----------


## kordali

> من اینکارو نکردم اما بومی ها اگه غیر مجاز باشن اصلا ثبت نمیکنه سیستم


نه گمان نکنم من پرسیدم از آموزش و پروش

----------


## artim

اموزش پروش کاریه نیست
دست وزارت علومه

----------


## _Zari_

> من اینکارو نکردم اما بومی ها اگه غیر مجاز باشن اصلا ثبت نمیکنه سیستم


من بومی اصفهانم بعد کاشان رشته هاشو دوس ندارم میتونم شهر بقلی ک کد های اران و بیدگله رو انتخاب کنم؟

----------


## kordali

> من بومی اصفهانم بعد کاشان رشته هاشو دوس ندارم میتونم شهر بقلی ک کد های اران و بیدگله رو انتخاب کنم؟



 حتما امتحان بکن من 93 مواخذه میشدم که چرا شهرستان هارو نزدی ظرفیت خالی موند!!
حتما انتخاب کن

----------


## -ava-

> حتما امتحان بکن من 93 مواخذه میشدم که چرا شهرستان هارو نزدی ظرفیت خالی موند!!
> حتما انتخاب کن


چنین چزی امکان داره اصلا؟؟

----------


## kordali

> چنین چزی امکان داره اصلا؟؟



بنظر من صد در صد امکان پذیره امسال هیچ محدودیتی ندارن رشته های دارای شرایط خاص
اینون تو ویژه نامه سنجش زده بود

----------


## likeastatue

> بنظر من صد در صد امکان پذیره امسال هیچ محدودیتی ندارن رشته های دارای شرایط خاص
> اینون تو ویژه نامه سنجش زده بود


داداش من خودم زدم سایت اجازه ی تایید انتخاب رشته  نداد :Yahoo (117):

----------


## _Zari_

> حتما امتحان بکن من 93 مواخذه میشدم که چرا شهرستان هارو نزدی ظرفیت خالی موند!!
> حتما انتخاب کن


خو انتخاب نکنم بیخودی باشه

----------


## artim

> من بومی اصفهانم بعد کاشان رشته هاشو دوس ندارم میتونم شهر بقلی ک کد های اران و بیدگله رو انتخاب کنم؟


اگه بومی جایی نیست بله

----------


## kordali

> داداش من خودم زدم سایت اجازه ی تایید انتخاب رشته  نداد


داداش من میگم کل محدودیت هارو برداشتن امسال 94
شما کی زدی؟

ضمنا الان از سنجش سوال کردم احتمالا تا فردا جواب میدن
دیگه فردا صد در صد مشخص میشه

----------


## likeastatue

> داداش من میگم کل محدودیت هارو برداشتن امسال 94
> شما کی زدی؟
> 
> ضمنا الان از سنجش سوال کردم احتمالا تا فردا جواب میدن
> دیگه فردا صد در صد مشخص میشه


اگه امکانش میبود بومی گزینیو حذف میکردن
تو دفترچه ی جا بود پذیرش بومی خراسان رضوی تحصیل پردیس تهران!
من ک میگم نمیشه حالا موقع انتخاب رشته شما بزن خود سایت میگه میتونی بزنی یا نع :Yahoo (1):

----------


## kordali

> اگه امکانش میبود بومی گزینیو حذف میکردن
> تو دفترچه ی جا بود پذیرش بومی خراسان رضوی تحصیل پردیس تهران!
> من ک میگم نمیشه حالا موقع انتخاب رشته شما بزن خود سایت میگه میتونی بزنی یا نع


نه اولویت با بومی 
اگه داوطلب بومی نداشته باشه
دیگه اولویت فقط رتبه س

----------


## kordali

> سلام
> زمان انتخاب رشته وقتی کدو وارد میکنی سیستم میزنه غیر مجاز! اجازه نمیده کدو وارد کنی


تذكر مهم: اگر گزينش يك رشته محل بومي (استاني، قطبي يا ناحيه اي) باشد اين نكته به اين
مفهوم نيست كه فقط داوطلبان بومي اجازه انتخاب آنها را دارند؛ بلكه شانس قبولي داوطلبان بومي در اين رشته محل بيشتر از ساير داوطلبان غير بومي است.

----------


## kordali

> خو انتخاب نکنم بیخودی باشه


تذكر مهم: اگر گزينش يك رشته محل بومي (استاني، قطبي يا ناحيه اي) باشد اين نكته به اين
مفهوم نيست كه فقط داوطلبان بومي اجازه انتخاب آنها را دارند؛ بلكه شانس قبولي داوطلبان بومي در اين رشته محل بيشتر از ساير داوطلبان غير بومي است.

----------


## kordali

> چنین چزی امکان داره اصلا؟؟


تذكر مهم: اگر گزينش يك رشته محل بومي (استاني، قطبي يا ناحيه اي) باشد اين نكته به اين
مفهوم نيست كه فقط داوطلبان بومي اجازه انتخاب آنها را دارند؛ بلكه شانس قبولي داوطلبان بومي در اين رشته محل بيشتر از ساير داوطلبان غير بومي است.

----------


## -ava-

> تذكر مهم: اگر گزينش يك رشته محل بومي (استاني، قطبي يا ناحيه اي) باشد اين نكته به اين
> مفهوم نيست كه فقط داوطلبان بومي اجازه انتخاب آنها را دارند؛ بلكه شانس قبولي داوطلبان بومي در اين رشته محل بيشتر از ساير داوطلبان غير بومي است.


خب حالا اگه یجای دیگه غیراز بومی خودمون زدیم وقبول شدیم :Yahoo (117):  تعهد که میگیرن باید واسه همون شهر بعد فارغ التحصیلی خدمت کنیم؟ :Yahoo (117): یا میایم واسه شهر خودمون؟ :Yahoo (117):

----------


## kordali

> خب حالا اگه یجای دیگه غیراز بومی خودمون زدیم وقبول شدیم تعهد که میگیرن باید واسه همون شهر بعد فارغ التحصیلی خدمت کنیم؟یا میایم واسه شهر خودمون؟



مطمئنا همونی شهری که توی توضیحات زده محل خدمت 
همون جا باید خدمت کنین مواظب باشین موقع انتخاب رشته

----------

